# Billy was usefull before he became useless



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

then he showed up here.....


----------



## T.P. (Jul 11, 2013)

That was before he lost is arm in the Frisbee competition out in California in '78. He ain't been usefull in a long time.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

He was so useless when he was useful he was useless being useful.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 11, 2013)

T didnt , Doc did!.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Yall totally confused me.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

you said Doc, so Doc did


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

I think BKM had to show K how......


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 11, 2013)

Dang TP slipped in there at the end!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Reckon we have seen the last Guest. Maybe I should lower the cover charge by $150.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

hay K


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 11, 2013)

Where's the dadgum sargent and arm at?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

Raising it may attract more KD, they'll be wondering what we're doing in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Tell BKW that she wrote a nice speech K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 11, 2013)

Very exciting, I think I'll just lay in bed and listen to BkW snore!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 11, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Where's the dadgum sargent and arm at?



I need another beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Raising it may attract more KD, they'll be wondering what we're doing in here.



That is sheer genius. I am putting you in for a promotion Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

Billy said to eat more  now because we have a new floor sweepin' person.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Tell BKW that she wrote a nice speech K.



Will do boss.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nite K! I'm gone too! C yall later!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is sheer genius. I am putting you in for a promotion Doc.



Well ty KD, but the floor sweepin' moppin' position has been taken.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Very exciting, I think I'll just lay in bed and listen to BkW snore!!



Congrats on your new post K. Just dont celebrate too long tonight. They may call in to work tommorow.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

nite pnut, have a good one bud.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Very exciting, I think I'll just lay in bed and listen to BkW snore!!



I know a way to solve that problem......


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Well ty KD, but the floor sweepin' moppin' position has been taken.



I think you have a finagaling, I mean fine future Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think you have a finagaling, I mean fine future Doc.



Something about the way that sounds........


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Jul 11, 2013)

Later, Pnut.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm the beer man at arms, an they're in the cooler. Git yer own brew.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hank's in da house


----------



## Hankus (Jul 11, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Hank's in da house



not fer long


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'm the beer man at arms, an they're in the cooler. Git yer own brew.



Just keep the beer at arm length from Billy Hank.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

I gonna hit the hay 10 oclock comes early.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 11, 2013)

me too KD, nite hank and KD. nite K and congrats on the new position.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 11, 2013)

Night Bilge Rat and erybody else, I'm outta here.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Dang that Billy. If'n he gets any dumber I'm not sure what's gonna happen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

What'd he do this time?

Hey, T.P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Billy is starting another bidness, said he is raising Calico foxes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 12, 2013)

We are going to Quitman to feed P nut hogs. Billy is riding machine gun in the back. His favorite words are turn around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Billy came by and wanted to know if his girlfriend could go swimming naked. I told him I don't have a pool. He said, "can she play in the sprinkler then?"


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd he do this time?
> 
> Hey, T.P.



Hay, Jeff C!

Jeff C, that boy is just dumber than a sack of hammers. Just ain't no good way to even describe it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy came by and wanted to know if his girlfriend could go swimming naked. I told him I don't have a pool. He said, "can she play in the sprinkler then?"



Well..... What'd you tell him?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

I said, "why don't she just go play in the rain, it's rainin, Billy."

Billy said, "Oh."


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello, K.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Billy said, "they have smart phones, I bet they have smart hammers too."


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

K's here!...hey folks...happy friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello, KMc, and foty fo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Two cows were out to pasture.

One of them said, "Moo."

The other one looked over and said, "Hey, I was gonna say that."


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

I hear there was a lady swimmin in Billys pool and her old man stole his money and meds


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

scott44 said:


> I hear there was a lady swimmin in Billys pool and her old man stole his money and meds



Billy invited them over.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy invited them over.



Wonder if it was a white couple?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

P-nut's here!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey TP!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> We are going to Quitman to feed P nut hogs. Billy is riding machine gun in the back. His favorite words are turn around.



All rite! Good deal, I was thinkin bout ridin over that way tomorrow but know I want have too. Yall be careful and watch out for Mr. Noshoulders!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hay K.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hay 44!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hay chief!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hay guests!


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hay 44!



Hey Pnut!...Hows life on the farm?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Billy said he hopes the law catches them 2 boobs that was swimming in his pond! Said they ran off with his Dale Earnhardt beach towel!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Hey Pnut!...Hows life on the farm?



You mean the farm pond? Doing good! Raining again. Any accidents today 44?


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy said he hopes the law catches them 2 boobs that was swimming in his pond! Said they ran off with his Dale Earnhardt beach towel!



Oh no!!...thats serious...i thought it was just pills and money. Aint funny no more! Hope Dale's taking it ok


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hay SA!


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> You mean the farm pond? Doing good! Raining again. Any accidents today 44?



Nooo...i aint even left the yard. Didnt crank a lawnmower, climb no ladders or nuffin!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Nooo...i aint even left the yard. Didnt crank a lawnmower, climb no ladders or nuffin!



That's the way to be useless. Good job. I got to get a beverage! C yall later!


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> That's the way to be useless. Good job. I got to get a beverage! C yall later!



k Put...be careful


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Evenin, P-nut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Bossman is here. I bet he gives me a promotion today.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Evening, Pnut. Evening, scott44.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Grilling chickens, Beer iced down, Last day with the grandboy. Son and DIL coming to pick him up later. Will miss him  but I do need a break.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bossman is here. I bet he gives me a promotion today.



Hello, KD. Even though I don't see you.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

There you are.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bossman is here. I bet he gives me a promotion today.



You need to bring  me, I mean the club more income in.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey y'all! Just saw a man down on the Mulberry river with a fly rod and a frog gig.

What on earth?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy T, Jeff, Mac and the rest of this useless bunch. I was mad, I mean proud that none of yall posted early today.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

MAC is back.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 12, 2013)

I started to, just to be the first post of the day. Kinda like day before yesterday.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> MAC is back.



YES I AM! 





and in the process of tying one on!


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Evening, Pnut. Evening, scott44.



Hey!...Hows everyone?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Billy came by and strated to telling me how I was grilling my chicken all wrong. He said I should never gut a chicken before I grill it, cause you lose all the good parts. Wanted to know what I did with the innards.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Billy's mad at Owny.. Said they was ridin around chunkin rocks at signs and Owny wanted to smoke a tater. Made Billy roll the windows up.. Billy got a contact high and now has a urine test to do for a bouncers position at the WW. He don't think he's gonna pass it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2013)

How's he keep em lit


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey yall ninjes


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Billy's mad at Owny.. Said they was ridin around chunkin rocks at signs and Owny wanted to smoke a tater. Made Billy roll the windows up.. Billy got a contact high and now has a urine test to do for a bouncers position at the WW. He don't think he's gonna pass it.



Maybe he can wing it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2013)

C, 44, 1


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe he can wing it.



mebbe the chickens will tech him


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Hey yall ninjes



Evenin Hank, oops, MAC, Boss!!!


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> How's he keep em lit



Same way you keep an apple lit!....smooth...tastes good...no sore throat. All ya need is an apple and coathanger to poke a hole from the stem, down and out the side


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Same way you keep an apple lit!....smooth...tastes good...no sore throat. All ya need is an apple and coathanger to poke a hole from the stem, down and out the side




Better'n a beer can huh?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Better'n a beer can huh?



nothings bettern a full beer


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Better'n a beer can huh?



Much!!...can eat the evidence


----------



## oops1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Scott44 knows bongs.. Hay y'all... JeffC. Hay too u two


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

What up oops!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> nothings bettern a full beer



That'd be a beer bong!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Scott44 knows bongs.. Hay y'all... JeffC. Hay too u two



Jeff C. says, "Hey, ooops"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Bossman, T.P., and the Sarge aint here. I bet they are spendin all the $$$.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

They wouldnt get in the cash box would they?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

scott44 said:


> They wouldnt get in the cash box would they?



Probly down at the WW livin it up. We'll be in the red beggin for new members time they get done.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly down at the WW livin it up. We'll be in the red beggin for new members time they get done.



T.P. quit drinkin...cant do that much damage...maybe


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm so upset...I proposed this mornin and my old lady told me to go to hades and then made a couple death threats


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

scott44 said:


> T.P. quit drinkin...cant do that much damage...maybe



Hopefully within the next few months I can enjoy a cold Bud Light, Budweiser, Heineeekin, Michelob, Natural Light, Coors, Strohs, Billy Beer, or whatever is on top of the cooler.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello, erybody.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

scott44 is not useless when it comes to fatties.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

scott44 said:


> I'm so upset...I proposed this mornin and my old lady told me to go to hades and then made a couple death threats



Sounds like a match made in Heaven.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hopefully within the next few months I can enjoy a cold Bud Light, Budweiser, Heineeekin, Michelob, Natural Light, Coors, Strohs, Billy Beer, or whatever is on top of the cooler.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Had a whole six pack of unopened Billy beer in the barn, son Jag opened and poured them out for the cans.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Hopefully, $Fiddy will show up soon.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. loves cold beer. He likes it better than weed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

What's up tonight, oops?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Somebody needs to hunt down fiddy. I called the jails this morning but none said they had a buckfiddy.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> scott44 is not useless when it comes to fatties.



Everybody's good at sumpin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> T.P. loves cold beer. He likes it better than weed.



They have been known to compliment one another.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

oops is studying on how to do this. He gonna be gone for a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Somebody needs to hunt down fiddy. I called the jails this morning but none said they had a buckfiddy.



Hope he didn desert us.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Dang weed makes me paranoid.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> oops is studying on how to do this. He gonna be gone for a while.



Wish i could do stuff like that!....my computer wont do it


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dang weed makes me paranoid.



I got some anxeity meds....knock that right out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> oops is studying on how to do this. He gonna be gone for a while.




He got them quotes down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dang weed makes me paranoid.



Wrong kind.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry fellas I had to the dishes tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sorry fellas I had to the dishes tonight.



BkW visiting?


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sorry fellas I had to the dishes tonight.



Hey KD!...fine wont be much if ya was doin that


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BkW visiting?



No, Billy had supper with us and the wife said she would throw them away before washing them. That boy can mess up some dishes.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wrong kind.



I've had some that put me under the couch.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dang weed makes me paranoid.



When ya get around people start tellin em they look sleepy and their eyes are red lookin the first thing


----------



## oops1 (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> oops is studying on how to do this. He gonna be gone for a while.



I know you're tryin to help me grow but it's Friday TP.. I ain't studyin tanight



T.P. said:


> Dang weed makes me paranoid.



I tried to like it but could never get out of the fetal position. 


Jeff C. said:


> What's up tonight, oops?



Watchin The Mask with lil oops .. Her brothers at the beach and she feels left out.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Hey KD!...fine wont be much if ya was doin that



Jeff will probably nail me though.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey KD .. How you tonight?


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff will probably nail me though.



You can probably blackmail him


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Doing fine oops the Grandson just left and I miss him already. He calls me Grumpy. Took him to Opry mills yesterday to go to the Disney store and he slept until we got in the parking lot, when he woke up he said are we at the disney store and I said yes did you enjoy it. Just say he didn't get the joke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've had some that put me under the couch.





oops1 said:


> I know you're tryin to help me grow but it's Friday TP.. I ain't studyin tanight
> 
> 
> 
> ...






KyDawg said:


> Jeff will probably nail me though.





scott44 said:


> You can probably blackmail him





Y'all are killin me.

Look @ oops, wouldja


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Billy told me at supper that he is looking for some vacation suggestions.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 12, 2013)

You don't strike me as Grumpy KD... I know how you miss em. My sons never been away for more than one night . He's been at the beach with a teammate since Sunday. He's only called twice and that's because his mom text the other kids mom. I figured he'd crack on day two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm in a bluesy mood now. Miss the Jag, baaaaaad.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

oops1 said:


> I know you're tryin to help me grow but it's Friday TP.. I ain't studyin tanight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops, I got a tear in my eye just now. Multi-quoting and multi posting!

As for the red, I've been in that position also.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm in a bluesy mood now. Miss the Jag, baaaaaad.



R van zant or old ZZ top...they got a song fer every occasion no matter what it may be


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sometimes you just melt.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh man.. Good one, Jeff C. When's the Jag coming back?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

scott44 said:


> R van zant or old ZZ top...they got a song fer every occasion no matter what it may be



No doubt. Had most of both of their albums back in the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Oh man.. Good one, Jeff C. When's the Jag coming back?



Looks like I won't be pickin him up til next weekend


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like I won't be pickin him up til next weekend


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yall been slackin on fishin or is it jus me?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

I been sho nuff slackin'.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

I am missing a bunch of silverware and two window fans.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey Pnut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Been goin down that rabbit hole too much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Pnut.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

Me too...everytime i get the notion to go it starts thundering.Gotta do it anyway before long.Surly I wont completely melt if i get a lil damp


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Been goin down that rabbit hole too much.



Chasin that big ole white one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Me too...everytime i get the notion to go it starts thundering.Gotta do it anyway before long.Surly I wont completely melt if i get a lil damp



Thinkin about goin in da moanin. Lil lectric only reservoir 5 minutes from my house. Top water action is about to play out though, then it gets REAL tough on that lake, no structure to speak of.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey 44, Boss, chief,and TP!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin about goin in da moanin. Lil lectric only reservoir 5 minutes from my house. Top water action is about to play out though, then it gets REAL tough on that lake, no structure to speak of.



Why would we speak of structure on here?


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hey 44, Boss, chief,and TP!



Hey P nut!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

That big white rabbit is still alive. It looks a lot different nowadays. Man she floats my boat from '69 though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Had to carry my wife swimming. 
I got some gold to add to the clubs portfolio KY.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That big white rabbit is still alive. It looks a lot different nowadays. Man she floats my boat from '69 though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hay Mac!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hey 44, Boss, chief,and TP!



How you doin, Mr. P-nut?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Had to carry my wife swimming.
> I got some gold to add to the clubs portfolio KY.


?

Wud y'all do, pull some brutha's teef?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey pnut !


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin, Mr. P-nut?



Doin good! Bout 10 deep! Ain't chasin no rabbit, that stuff will make you ......!


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Somebody needs to hunt down fiddy. I called the jails this morning but none said they had a buckfiddy.



I'm on it! Recon is my speslty! Back in a few.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> ?
> 
> Wud y'all do, pull some brutha's teef?


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Doin good! Bout 10 deep! Ain't chasin no rabbit, that stuff will make you ......!



That stuff will make Billy take back stuff he didnt even steal


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm worried bout buck too. 
Call him TP!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Had to carry my wife swimming.
> I got some gold to add to the clubs portfolio KY.



Pnut fixing to get a promotion. Sorry Jeff you got to be innovative.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm worried bout buck too.
> Call him TP!



KY is going to be trying to sell his spot at the dove shoot before long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut fixing to get a promotion. Sorry Jeff you got to be innovative.



Cain't win fer losin.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 12, 2013)

I gotta go...my old lady done threatened to leave once today..dunno why she didnt...I told her she could have what boat and lawnmower gas I had in the shed if she didnt have enough to get back across the hill to her moms.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

scott44 said:


> I gotta go...my old lady done threatened to leave once today..dunno why she didnt...I told her she could have what boat and lawnmower gas I had in the shed if she didnt have enough to get back across the hill to her moms.



Take care of Bidness, scott.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

oops is back!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Be good 44!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

I bet Kmc's bout to get on the pole.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hay mac! Find out anything?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I bet Kmc's bout to get on the pole.



Might have to finish up dishes first.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm worried bout buck too.
> Call him TP!



Don't got his number?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 12, 2013)

OK, I'm back.
Buckfiddy last posted on 6/27 when billy had the hiccups. 
Most of his statistics are gone. His avatar ain't there either.
 That's all I got. TP needs to call or we need to get Nicodemus involved.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Later, scott44.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> OK, I'm back.
> Buckfiddy last posted on 6/27 when billy had the hiccups.
> Most of his statistics are gone. His avatar ain't there either.
> That's all I got. TP needs to call or we need to get Nicodemus involved.



Yeah, I seen that too. Very strange?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

K is here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Don't got his number?



Talked about this to someone on here not too long ago. If somethin bad ever happened to any of us, I would sure like to know how to get in touch with them or someone, somehow. 

I've got many members/friends ph # on my phone and told my wife if anything happens to me call a couple of the ones she know's and inform them.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yeah, I seen that too. Very strange?



Hope he is ok.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 12, 2013)

I just got off the pole, It took 1 hour to get here...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 12, 2013)

My connection is so poor here billy is the chairmon of the board.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> OK, I'm back.
> Buckfiddy last posted on 6/27 when billy had the hiccups.
> Most of his statistics are gone. His avatar ain't there either.
> That's all I got. TP needs to call or we need to get Nicodemus involved.





T.P. said:


> Yeah, I seen that too. Very strange?







Jeff C. said:


> Talked about this to someone on here not too long ago. If somethin bad ever happened to any of us, I would sure like to know how to get in touch with them or someone, somehow.
> 
> I've got many members/friends ph # on my phone and told my wife if anything happens to me call a couple of the ones she know's and inform them.



Dang, see what I mean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hope he is ok.



Yep


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I just got off the pole, It took 1 hour to get here...



How many times yall have to stop and go to the bushes?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Think I will pop another top.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> My connection is so poor here billy is the chairmon of the board.



Chief is huntin a rabbit. Yall see any over there?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> OK, I'm back.
> Buckfiddy last posted on 6/27 when billy had the hiccups.
> Most of his statistics are gone. His avatar ain't there either.
> That's all I got. TP needs to call or we need to get Nicodemus involved.



Now you got me worried. Buck is the founder and CEO of this operation. Does anyone have his phone number?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

I sent him a pm may be a week. ago with no reply. I don't know if he has email or not? it's almost like he just cleared out and left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Chief is huntin a rabbit. Yall see any over there?



Big white one from about '69.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now you got me worried. Buck is the founder and CEO of this operation. Does anyone have his phone number?



I don't. Don't even know his name.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Why would his statistcis be gone?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 12, 2013)

I started a new thread to get more people looking.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now you got me worried. Buck is the founder and CEO of this operation. Does anyone have his phone number?



I don't.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> I started a new thread to get more people looking.



Good idea mac.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

I think Buck is taking some tine off, he had alot going on, if his AVY is gone he took it off. I think he will be back when he feels like it and we got to keep being useless.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

kydawg said:


> i think buck is taking some tine off, he had alot going on, if his avy is gone he took it off. I think he will be back when he feels like it and we got to keep being useless.



10-4


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

KY, You ever been to the Expo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Reckon I'm drinkin alone.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> KY, You ever been to the Expo?



Good lawd! Ask hm a ? and he leaves. He's probably over there lookin for them nekid woman pitchers.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'm drinkin alone.



Oh no you ain't!
I don't know how to post mrusic though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hay Doc!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> KY, You ever been to the Expo?



Yes but I got throwed out because I thought it was an Expo


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Is there A doctor in the house?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

I bet you doc's hiddin some beers.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey Doc I am sitting on a tack and it hurts, what should I do?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey KD


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey TP


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Doc I am sitting on a tack and it hurts, what should I do?



Get up and rub it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 12, 2013)

hay pnut


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Get up and rub it.



Well I have to get up after while to get a beer and thought I would wait until then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Oh no you ain't!
> I don't know how to post mrusic though.



When you are on youtube, look below video and left click SHARE, then you will see EMBED below that, left click on that and you will see the embed code highlighted in blue, then right click on that and copy and paste into your reply.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Billy said he was mad a Jeff because Jeff would only let him have 3 beers out of a six pack.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Get up and rub it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

What up, Doc?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Just so erebody knows Jeff C has my phone number, in case yall get in jail or somepin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy said he was mad a Jeff because Jeff would only let him have 3 beers out of a six pack.



Ran into him on the lake the other day and he gave me 2 out 5 he had, couldn't believe it. He said I had to pay him back with interest.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> When you are on youtube, look below video and left click SHARE, then you will see EMBED below that, left click on that and you will see the embed code highlighted in blue, then right click on that and copy and paste into your reply.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks I will try it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Thanks I will try it.



This should be intersting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just so erebody knows Jeff C has my phone number, in case yall get in jail or somepin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This should be intersting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Where did T.P. go?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

I was wondering where K was, but then I remembered it was Friday night. He is at the WW. He will shut it down tonight and most likely get in a fight with Owney.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where did T.P. go?



He is reading a bedtime story, I told him that Gone With the Wind might be kinda long for that, but he would not listen.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

I told you not to do that Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


>



Good job, Pnut!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hay! I did it! Thanks for the faith guys.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

I never did like Bruce Lee mrusic


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> KY, You ever been to the Expo?



I have. Many moons ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I told you not to do that Jeff



Gotta admit, he was quick.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where did T.P. go?



Went chasing a rabbit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Pop another top.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Went chasing a rabbit.



Should have known, been chasin them all night myself.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey T we got to regain control of this bunch, any suggestions, they all rich so penalties dont seem to faze them.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I never did like Bruce Lee mrusic


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I have. Many moons ago.



Did you get throwed out like I did?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

When we lived in Moultrie the expo was a pain, we got flooded with yankees, cornhuskers, furaners and traffic. It was like going to the Daytona 500 without seeing a race.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Should have gone to the Friday Night Drags @ the Atlanta Motor Speedway. I hear them runnin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

You can run whatcha brung.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

woops


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Y'all better tighten up.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Billy also stole our gravy dish. I told Linda that we should have ate off of pappers plates.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

I could hear them at commerce with a good wind.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Should have gone to the Friday Night Drags @ the Atlanta Motor Speedway. I hear them runnin.



I used to love Drag racing, but when they started that ET racing I was out. Run what you brung is drag racing.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Didn't do that one rite I Guess.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> http://youtu.be/Bkzp7Gp2kEU



Gotta EMBED P-nut, or the Mods/Admin will take it down

.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I could hear them at commerce with a good wind.



If I had been in Hampton I would have helped you out.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta EMBED P-nut, or the Mods/Admin will take it down
> 
> .



Can't learn that boy nothing.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

You know you created a monster dont you Jeff. I told you not to do that, you beat everything you know it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Just delete your post, P-nut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You know you created a monster dont you Jeff. I told you not to do that, you beat everything you know it.



Tryin to get some status round here, Boss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


>



There ya go!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Explain to him how to delete his post, Jeff C.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello, Doc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

P-nut, I'm thirsty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Explain to him how to delete his post, Jeff C.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to get some status round here, Boss.



Please dont do that no more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Doc skedaddled.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Please dont do that no more.



Dove shoot'll be here for you know it, Boss.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 12, 2013)

Doc is back, sorry about that, had an important call from Tenn I had to take.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Billy also said that Jeff would only let him have two shots of the good whisky, and he made him drink it out of a cup. Billy said Whisky tasted better out of the bottle.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for your help KY! I got it now Chief, forgot to inbed that last one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm stayin up late tonight, I don't care what y'all say.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

You were right Doc when I got up to get a Beer I rubbed it and it feels better now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Thanks for your help KY! I got it now Chief, forgot to inbed that last one!



I had nothing to do with that Pnut, what made you say that. I tell yall I had nothing to do with it, he is making that up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Explain to him how to delete his post, Jeff C.





Jeff C. said:


> P-nut, I'm thirsty.





KyDawg said:


> Please dont do that no more.





KyDawg said:


> Billy also said that Jeff would only let him have two shots of the good whisky, and he made him drink it out of a cup. Billy said Whisky tasted better out of the bottle.



Yall got my side to hurtin!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm stayin up late tonight, I don't care what y'all say.



I'll be here til daylight.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm stayin up late tonight, I don't care what y'all say.



I'm rite here witcha chief. I got to find some more mrusic for ky!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You were right Doc when I got up to get a Beer I rubbed it and it feels better now.



Move the tack too before you sit back down....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Doc said it as not good to stay up all night.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 12, 2013)

hey pnut, those beers are hid behind the right truck tire, on the left side


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Move the tack too before you sit back down....



Now you tell me, just like a Doctor tell what not to do after you have already done it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

I dedicate this one to our Sergeant of Arm in his absence.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

new Favorite.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

We cleared that guest issue up didn't we.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Uh Ohhhhhh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Dedicate this to my useless boyz...don't shoot me.


</iframe>


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

What


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you Quack.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dedicate this to my useless boyz...don't shoot me.
> 
> 
> </iframe>


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 12, 2013)

This guy went to the Dr for a check up and asked,
"Doc, will I live to be 80?"

The Dr looked at him kid of funny and asked,
"Do you drank?
The guy said NO
Do you chase wild wemen?
The guy said no
Do you hang out in bars and clubs
The guy said Doc you know me better than that
The Dr said do you smoke
The guy said NO
Do you play golf or fish
The guy said no
Do you eat all the stuff that's bad for you you shouldn't be eatin?
The guy said NO!!!

At that point the Dr stepped back looked him square in the eye and asked,

Well you ain't living now so why the heck do you want to live to 80?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

I might just give Quack an OABA.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Ain't you sposed to be werkin?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We cleared that guest issue up didn't we.



which issue are we debatin tonight Boss?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)

Billy just came by and says he has a flat in front of my house. Asked i would change his donut while him and his wife skinnydipped in my pool.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> new Favorite.


Looks like you figured out how to inbed!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

I am going to start handing out penalties T.P., you figure out where we can hide, I mean invest the money.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

What is this American Bandstand?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'm drinkin alone.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Hope somebody collected that guest's cover charge.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Where you at T?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What is this American Bandstand?



With all that country stuff in here I think it's more like The Grand Ol Opry


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like you figured out how to inbed!!



 Uh Oh.....popo in da house!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I might just give Quack an OABA.




Whooooooot !!!! 




wait a sec, what's a OABA ??




peanutman04 said:


> Ain't you sposed to be werkin?





Im is !!!  I've got 3 pages left in the book I'm reading, should be thru by quitting time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Accidentally hit this


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

I am going over to Billy's and see if he has any beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooot !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always liked Louis Lamour on those 12 hour night shifts, I could go through 3 on a quite night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Oh.....popo in da house!


Any Facepalm violations I need to worry about??


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's a song about you KY.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

It is my pleasure to prsent Hooked on Quack with the very prestigious and very rare OABA. Display it with pride Quack. A speech is always welcomed but never required.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Any Facepalm violations I need to worry about??



They have complied so far RUTT, they know I ain't playin.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They have complied so far RUTT, they know I ain't playin.



Keep em in order Chief!!.........Let me know if you have any troublemakers!!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

Alright useles ones. Ima gonna call it a night. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

This Devil has went down to Georgia a time or 2 Jeff, but I was looking for a watermelon to steal.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm pretty good at inbeddin ain't I?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

nite TP, tc bud


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Uh dont charge the guest tonight guys.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Night Doc, dont forget you were gonna head this way one day.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nite T!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Keep em in order Chief!!.........Let me know if you have any troublemakers!!



Most of'em we tend to run oft, as bad as we need their $$$.



T.P. said:


> Alright useles ones. Ima gonna call it a night. See y'all tomorrow.



Night, T.P. 

Dang it, man.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Night T, you might choose a shorter book for bedtime tomorrow night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

OK, last but not least.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn



Good evening Mr. Charlie!!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

I heard Willie had the good stuff.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I heard Willie had the good stuff.....



Might have to rethink this fishin thing in the moanin, Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

btw, which one's Pink?

Any old Floyd fans in this group?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Where yall going? We got beers to drank!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Might have to rethink this fishin thing in the moanin, Doc.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm pretty good at inbeddin ain't I?


You're gettin better!!....Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Where yall going? We got beers to drank!



Did you find that beer pnut?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

nite KD, tc bud


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

I think Ruttinbuck is a ninya like TP. pop's n an out.

howdy bud


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

If yall gonna post the Stones, do a good one or it will a 5000 point penalty.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

now KD is back


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> btw, which one's Pink?
> 
> Any old Floyd fans in this group?



Absolutely.



peanutman04 said:


> Where yall going? We got beers to drank!



Hangin witcha, P-nut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If yall gonna post the Stones, do a good one or it will a 5000 point penalty.



Boss, that was my motto to my kids as they was growin up, they know even today that when that song comes on the radio, they are goin to get reminded of it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I think Ruttinbuck is a ninya like TP. pop's n an out.
> 
> howdy bud


Never know when I will show up!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Good 1 Ky! Wonder how much that ugly sucka's made in his lifetime?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

You always preciated over here Mr Ruttn, any these useless ones give you any trouble let me know and I will pay you, uh I mean I will take care of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Good 1 Ky! Wonder how much that ugly sucka's made in his lifetime?



The wife just ask me the same thing, I dont know but I would say it would be worth 2 or 3 pnut crops,


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

I think ruttin buck likes the country mrusic. Like me. We don't care nothing bout that head bangin mrusic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

I said last but not least, but Boss reminded me of this one.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The wife just ask me the same thing, I dont know but I would say it would be worth 2 or 3 pnut crops,



Yea! State of Ga crops!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Never know when I will show up!!



it's all good.... we useless folks don't mind..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

I gotta.....uh ......go water some plants.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

No Penalty on that one Jeff, though I almost gave you one. What I like about the Stones is that they did not use drugs, which was uncommon for a Band of that era.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Man this is nice! I fell like I'm getting cerinated on.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2013)

The eyelids are getting heavy!! I bid you fine gentlemen adieu!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Okay fellow we had a good music night but that is somewhat useful and yall know the Fiddy would not approve of that. I am going to kinda go to sleep.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The eyelids are getting heavy!! I bid you fine gentlemen adieu!!



Night Rutt, come join us anytime! 

Think I'm gonna stumble that way myself.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

nite Ruttin, have a good one bud


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

The way I look at it is, I provided the Jag some empty cans.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

nite again Boss


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

My theme song.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

I got one for ya Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Night, my useless friends.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nite Rut, KY And Chief


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Favorite PF, Doc. I'm going to listen to it and bid you and P-nut a good night.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

See yall tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> See yall tomorrow!



Take Care, P-nut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Doc, good night if you are still here.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Favorite PF, Doc. I'm going to listen to it and bid you and P-nut a good night.



That one's on my list as well Chief. Floyd is my all time favorite band. I think I list them as the worlds greatest overall and Gilmour is the undisputed worlds greatest guitarist.

He just does things others can not duplicate.

nite bud and have a good fishing trip tomorrow...


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

btw, I saw the 3 times in the old Fulton County Stadium in Atlanta during the 70's. Oh yeah I remember those shows well


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Dang! Yall ain't skeered to burn one are yall?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2013)

NO! ain'y skeered abit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

No fishing today.....breezy with a misting rain.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 13, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Dang! Yall ain't skeered to burn one are yall?



The mandatory burn ban is in affect!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey, Pnut! 

I know you're a country type feller, so here ya go. A prime example of one of the finest country songs ever written.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OK, last but not least.




Best of the best bro !!! 





KyDawg said:


> No Penalty on that one Jeff, though I almost gave you one. What I like about the Stones is that they did not use drugs, which was uncommon for a Band of that era.




No sir, the Stones were drug free, ask Keith Richards for directions  . . . 




Doc_5729 said:


>





Yeah baybay !!!! 




Personally I say the heck with Billy, ya'll turn this thread into some old kick arse music !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey, T.P.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 13, 2013)

is it raining everywhere in the state or just up here on top of this flippin mtn?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, Jeff C. Hello, scott44. Not raining in Lavonia, but it could at any minute.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Jeff C. Hello, scott44. Not raining in Lavonia, but it could at any minute.



my eyelids are mildewin....it rains up here when it dont rain nowhere else!...even down in town


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Personally I say the heck with Billy, ya'll turn this thread into some old kick arse music !!!



I hear ya Quack!!!! If I could only post my MP3 collection, man that goes back for years and years.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

It's raining here again too. Rained everyday except one this month and the last 14 days of last month. Too wet......

I did see Billy a few minutes ago. He has stolen someone's mini bike and was headed towards town. Had a rain suit on, but was squelching his eyes because he didn't have a face shield or glasses. 

That boy is plum crazy now....


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Dang! Yall ain't skeered to burn one are yall?



needa 'lite'?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Just what do yall think you'r doing? Would someone answer that?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just what do yall think you'r doing? Would someone answer that?



Ummmm.................Nuthin'


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, my northern friend.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just what do yall think you'r doing? Would someone answer that?





MAC2 said:


> Ummmm.................Nuthin'



we are being as useless as nips on a boar hog........ 

on the interwebz when we should be ..............


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Has there been a rule change that I am unaware of.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

Actually I was ..........


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Has there been a rule change that I am unaware of.



mornin' Boss. rule change?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

hey Mac. Doc sez Hay TP


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Has there been a rule change that I am unaware of.



Ummmm...............maybe


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

I can find no record of any rule change stating that it is okay to post on Saturday before 5 oclock. Yall better have a real good, and I mean Real good excuse for the flagrant disregard for rules. Something like "Its raining outside"


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I can find no record of any rule change stating that it is okay to post on Saturday before 5 oclock. Yall better have a real good, and I mean Real good excuse for the flagrant disregard for rules. Something like "Its raining outside"



Rain is flagrant?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Rain is flagrant?



Only on Saturday, I found a mention of exceptions being made on rainy Saturdays.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

KD, all I can do is explain my excuse and hope you'll understand. Now do you see why I posted early?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 13, 2013)

It was enticement...... that's it enticement .... 






but seriously I thought weekends wer PF, but what the heck do I know  being useles and all 













now I feel bad  so I'm going to go do something useful


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

Take a load off, fellas.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, all I can do is explain my excuse and hope you'll understand. Now do you see why I posted early?



No, unless it is raining.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

It's raining on my Van as we speak.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

The sun is shining here.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

I just checked the weather map and it is raining on T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

That cost me a fortune.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That cost me a fortune.



I told you I had a good excuse.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The sun is shining here.



THAT is FLAGRANT!


Gloating at our soggyness!No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

I ain't gonna post. Bossman liable to demote me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Dang, what'd I do run erybody oft?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, what'd I do run erybody oft?



We were having a meeting of the rules committee.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

We decided that all Saturdays would be PF it was raining anywhere in the U.S.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We were having a meeting of the rules committee.



How many on the committee....1?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff



Howdy, Boss.....durn computer wouldn refresh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Good tunes, T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How many on the committee....1?



Now you know I cant release that type of info Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now you know I cant release that type of info Jeff.



True.....some things are better unknown, Boss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

Goin to another Partay tonight


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

T.P. and li'l t.p. headed out to see an ol' high school friend tonight. Y'all carry on as normal.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought 3 nices spinning reels and a well stocked tackle box from Billy for $10.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> T.P. and li'l t.p. headed out to see an ol' high school friend tonight. Y'all carry on as normal.



I had forgot that you and Billy's  sister Eella Ray went to school toghether.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrrr, my wife's entire family is coming to the MON tomorrow, hope Billy don't show up .


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I had forgot that you and Billy's  sister Eella Ray went to school toghether.



She looks a lot better nowadays, KD!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, my wife's entire family is coming to the MON tomorrow, hope Billy don't show up .



He would be the life of the party Quack. Course he would drink all you beer up. He could even help you work  on your roads.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He would be the life of the party Quack. Course he would drink all you beer up. He could even help you work  on your roads.





Rekon he'd slap my ma in law around a lil bit considerin it's her birthday and erythang ??


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rekon he'd slap my ma in law around a lil bit considerin it's her birthday and erythang ??



After 10 or 12 beers he would slap his self for another one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Gonna take the wife out to eat, catch yall later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna take the wife out to eat, catch yall later.






Betting you gotta pocket full of coupons to Capt D's ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We decided that all Saturdays would be PF it was raining anywhere in the U.S.



Boss most of our funds come from penalty, I suckered them in this am. You and the vice prez would of had a pretty penny for the WW Errrr I mean the club. Well there goes my 10% cut err I meanthe club funds for misc. needs.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

I might as well have a good time tonight on the clubs $$$ I pocketed......I mean this extra cash I found stashed in my wallet.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Lonely in hera tanight... Got me a mower from K80 on here.. Cuts purdy good.. Best thing bout it is you gots ta have two arms and hands ta run it makin it somewhat billy proof.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Lonely in hera tanight... Got me a mower from K80 on here.. Cuts purdy good.. Best thing bout it is you gots ta have two arms and hands ta run it makin it somewhat billy proof.



Good deal, oops. 

Reckon I'll catch up with you fellas later, gotta a party at neighbors to go to.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hay K!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hay chief! Pardy Hardy!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Party on JeffC. I sure hope billy shows over there. Oh yea.. Hay!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sup Pnut?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hay ninja!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Wats goin on oops!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Chief kept me up to late last nite.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 13, 2013)

We doin a new diet.. One of those eat six times aday .. No excess carbs .. I layed off last night but bought some MGD 64's tonight. I just can't grill without some beer.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

oops1 said:


> We doin a new diet.. One of those eat six times aday .. No excess carbs .. I layed off last night but bought some MGD 64's tonight. I just can't grill without some beer.



I heard that!
If you need somewhere to try that mower out, bring it to my house.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

It wet over there K?


----------



## oops1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Let me perfect the straight cut first. I may be a while.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hay Kmc.. You in the woods tonight?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> It wet over there K?



The hawgs are getting a bath right now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Hay Kmc.. You in the woods tonight?



Been doing a little big foot hunting


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2013)

Guest arewelcome


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Wish I could have came over. Had to go shoppin though! WooHoo!


----------



## scott44 (Jul 13, 2013)

My farm aint lookin as good as it did last year...not enough sun i dont think


----------



## SissyHunter (Jul 13, 2013)

Howdy folks.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey Sissy....you put K to work?


----------



## SissyHunter (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh yeah. He cooked supper!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm Hearin Crickets up in Hera !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Quiet for a Saturday night.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hay sissy!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey sissy


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey nut job


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Quiet for a Saturday night.



Let me see if I can find something to wake this party up!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Let me see if I can find something to wake this party up!



If you post another song I am going to penalize you 10,000 points.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Boss most of our funds come from penalty, I suckered them in this am. You and the vice prez would of had a pretty penny for the WW Errrr I mean the club. Well there goes my 10% cut err I meanthe club funds for misc. needs.......



You dont see see a lot of the bribes, I mean contributions though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Now you done it Pnut


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If you post another song I am going to penalize you 10,000 points.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now you done it Pnut



Hay I ain't the one who posted before 5 today!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

K is back


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

K said he needed a little mrusic to dance on the poll to.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

KY, you should have seen all the Billy's at the Valdosta mall today. Yall can kick me if I ever go back in there again. I didn't see none of them buying a dern thing!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

K and Billy were seen today in Havana Florida selling them silky pictures of lions and Elvis, beside the road.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> KY, you should have seen all the Billy's at the Valdosta mall today. Yall can kick me if I ever go back in there again. I didn't see none of them buying a dern thing!



But they all make thier youngins behave.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

K got embarassed and left. I dont blame him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey Pnut, are Patrick lakes still there?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes sir. State owns them now. Its Paradise Fishing area WMA now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yes sir. State owns them now. Its Paradise Fishing area WMA now.



Any fish in them, years ago when it was Patricks, they used to advertise home of the future Largemouth Bass record.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

We have a guest, yall behave.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

They got some ponds that are catch and release only. I haven't fished them though. I have rode threw there and they look good but you would need a boat in most of the good ponds. But yea they say theres some good fish in there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

There are some good Bass Ponds in Colquitt County, that have huge Bass in them.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> There are some good Bass Ponds in Colquitt County, that have huge Bass in them.



I used to be in a hunting club in colquit on warrior creek that had some dang good ponds on it. Got one on my wall from down there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2013)

Billy & I got a fireworks stand set-up now! Weare havein after the 4th sales.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

K's back!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2013)

Billy asked 1 lady if she wanted to see a fireworks show, I took that sale over and sent him after beer.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy & I got a fireworks stand set-up now! Weare havein after the 4th sales.



Yall outta see Billy lite up one of them roman candles with a cigarette.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2013)

He had a bic lighter in his hand and kept flicking it on & off all day.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> He had a bic lighter in his hand and kept flicking it on & off all day.



I figured the slik print pictures would bore him.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

K, did you get you some new members lined up?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

I hope T.P. and Eella Ray are having a nice Dinner tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Bonefish Grill.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey virgil! Set down with us and talk a spell.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> K, did you get you some new members lined up?



No, Lookslike I'm going to have to kill them all


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> No, Lookslike I'm going to have to kill them all



I mite come help you with the kurkeys.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Just you and me K. This is bad for a Saturday Night. We might need to tweak the rules.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

I think the Sgt. at Arm is not letting anybody in. You have to let the members in K. You cant stop the ones that voted against you. I knew I should not have told you who they were.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

oops there he aint.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 13, 2013)

I think I fixin to call it a nite KY. Jeff kept me up past my bed time last nite. C yall tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2013)

Night useless ones. Night T.P. when you home later tonight and try to catch up. Out kinda late aint we.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

71 post. 71 post is all y'all made since I've been gone. I'm disapointed to say the least.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Oops, if I wasn't so mad at y'all right now I would tell you the real story behind that mower you bought from ST. 

Y'all sure were useles tonight!


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Morning folks! Hope y'all are in Church this AM!

This is gonna be a good day! I can feel it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Mornin crew, I survived last night.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

Morning! Who locked the door ,I couldn't get in!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Morning, Jeff C. Morning, MAC. Morning, shakey. Morning, K.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Mornin, T.P.

KMc is back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

It was the Sgt at Arm T.P. he would not let anyone in but Pnut and ME.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It was the Sgt at Arm T.P. he would not let anyone in but Pnut and ME.



KD, maybe we need to have a meeting, what happened last night was a travesty to the club.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, maybe we need to have a meeting, what happened last night was a travesty to the club.



You know how it is when you give some people a little power. I heard he even tried to keep a Mod from monitoring us.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You know how it is when you give some people a little power. I heard he even tried to keep a Mod from monitoring us.



That's it! Emergency club meeting at the Wagon Wheel at 14:30 hrs. Jeff C is buying the beer. I'll pick Billy up on my way, he needs to have a hand in this also.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Hay, Sissy! How'd ur beach trip go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's it! Emergency club meeting at the Wagon Wheel at 14:30 hrs. Jeff C is buying the beer. I'll pick Billy up on my way, he needs to have a hand in this also.



Got plenty of beer. Left mine over there last night, went back to get it this mornin and grabbed everybody elses too. Got a quart of Apple Pie also. Could not let Billy beat me to it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got plenty of beer. Left mine over there last night, went back to get it this mornin and grabbed everybody elses too. Got a quart of Apple Pie also. Could not let Billy beat me to it.



It was for my garage fridge.....I mean for the good of the club.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 71 post. 71 post is all y'all made since I've been gone. I'm disapointed to say the least.



I was here TP! Everybody else was there in that political forum junk.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got plenty of beer. Left mine over there last night, went back to get it this mornin and grabbed everybody elses too. Got a quart of Apple Pie also. Could not let Billy beat me to it.



K would not let Jeff in last night, told him that he had too much to drink.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

The only way Pnut and I got in, was because we got here before K did.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I was here TP! Everybody else was there in that political forum junk.



Most need to stay out of politics. They screwed it up in 2008 and again in 2012. They need to stick to Billy threads.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

oops, there he is.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ky was stirring the pot over there!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Ky was stirring the pot over there!



I saw that! He a troublemaker! It was Obamas son for Taters sake!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

oops, you're thinking of what I know about that mower, aren't you?.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> oops, you're thinking of what I know about that mower, aren't you?.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Feelin purty useles today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Gotta find somethin to eat.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> oops, you're thinking of what I know about that mower, aren't you?.....



Yes I am TP.. Do tell! Oh yea.. Hay!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Ky was stirring the pot over there!



I just opened the pot, Scott was the one that caused all the trouble.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 14, 2013)

It didn't have anything to do with the loss of Billy's arm did it? I think I would just have to sell it if that were the case.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sup Pnut .. TP got me all riled up bout my new mower and is now ignoring me.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Sup Pnut .. TP got me all riled up bout my new mower and is now ignoring me.



Say again, oops? I didn't hear you. Hay! How's that new mower treating you?


----------



## oops1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Why ya holdin out on me man?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. says, "Hey!"


----------



## oops1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got the call. Medium oops is back in town.. Gotta go pick him up and go straight to ball practice.. Later useless ones.. TP should have plenty of time to give an in depth answer to my query .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Just got the call. Medium oops is back in town.. Gotta go pick him up and go straight to ball practice.. Later useless ones.. TP should have plenty of time to give an in depth answer to my query .



Later, oops. I am curious myself, considering I own one just like it in a 48".

Feeling a little nappy!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Later, oops. I am curious myself, considering I own one just like it in a 48".



Oh, those are some fine mowers! They'll run for years and years and years! Unless...... Hey, where did oops go? I had something to tell him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Oh, those are some fine mowers! They'll run for years and years and years! Unless...... Hey, where did oops go? I had something to tell him.



 Hurry back, oops.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I like Apple Pie too Jeff.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey, Jeff C. Hey, KD. Billy just came by with a garbage can in the back of his ol' truck. Said he was gonna clean his act. Straight and narrow from now on.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Oh, those are some fine mowers! They'll run for years and years and years! Unless...... Hey, where did oops go? I had something to tell him.



I bit... Nice hook set.. But I'm about to go tarpon style and spit da hook.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello, Pnut. Hello, oops. Gotta run to da sto and get some bacon bits. BRB.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hay TP oops!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty uselss in here today.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wat are y'all doing in here today? I stumbled in here at 2:30 or so this morning and every one in da house was sleepin'.
I blew an air horn 5 times and not a soul woked up...


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

I wasn't gonna tell oops about this mowers past, but I think he needs to know. I'll let this short vid tell the story.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin crew, I survived last night.



mornin Chief, me too but barely....... last two nights have taken a toll. My brain say's I'm 30, my body say's otherwise.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Wat are y'all doing in here today? I stumbled in here at 2:30 or so this morning and every one in da house was sleepin'.
> I blew an air horn 5 times and not a soul woked up...



I didn't know that was you, Doc. I though it was a storm warning siren so I just rolled back over.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I didn't know that was you, Doc. I though it was a storm warning siren so I just rolled back over.



Hay TP, yup that was me. But Billy was twistin' my arm....


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

Saw it was entertaining time, how was your dinner?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

Howdy Boss


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I got in the cellar, I thought the riots had started.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Afternoon Doc.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Saw it was entertaining time, how was your dinner?


Very entertaining , Doc.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Saw it was entertaining time, how was your dinner?



I figured it must have went bad, he came in here all mad this morning.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Very entertaining , Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got in the cellar, I thought the riots had started.



I hope you took the apple pie wit ya.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

KD, I was messing around in my warehouse yesterday and found a bottle of home made wine I made back in '95 yesterday. It's an extra I forgot I had. Couldn't resist takin a few sips. Lawd have mercy. 

When I git up to Nashville, me n you gunna sit a spell.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> KD, I was messing around in my warehouse yesterday and found a bottle of home made wine I made back in '95 yesterday. It's an extra I forgot I had. Couldn't resist takin a few sips. Lawd have mercy.
> 
> When I git up to Nashville, me n you gunna sit a spell.



Come on up but leave Billy at home.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Billy goes wherever Doc goes. Doc mashes the clutch and Billy changes the gears. Billy is also the right turn signal man.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 14, 2013)

Home again, i survived the trip to Atlanta. Drivers up there are insane. How can they drive in 6 lanes at 75mph, change lanes without looking  while eating and talking on the phone!!!

We are happy to be back in our slow paced little town. 
I have to clean the sweat off the 1911 from the many times that crazy drivers tried to take the bumpers off my truck.

We were lucky that the rain held off when we were on the road up there.  It did rain most of the way back from Macon to Savannah but that was easy compared to dealing with Atl. traffic.

Give this country boy a dirt road where you only have to dodge deer and tractors.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Gonna right out to the farma for a while and see if I can aggitate the cows, wee yall afterwhile.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 14, 2013)

Cows can be unpredictable.  Most are reasonable but when you get one in the crowd that is a little jumpy things get weird.
My uncle had 4 that ran together that would freak out when you shut the truck door from across a 50 acre pasture. They would run around and sumetimes crash into the fence. The others would just look at them like they were crazy.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy goes wherever Doc goes. Doc mashes the clutch and Billy changes the gears. Billy is also the right turn signal man.



daygum, and I thought you liked me TP.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Home again, i survived the trip to Atlanta. Drivers up there are insane. How can they drive in 6 lanes at 75mph, change lanes without looking  while eating and talking on the phone!!!



Good thing it was Sunday BR, tomorrow they will be doing all that and putting on make-up and eye liner, drinking coffee, and texting.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Good thing it was Sunday BR, tomorrow they will be doing all that and putting on make-up and eye liner, drinking coffee, and texting.



He speaka da trufe. That place gets my blood pressure sky high.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Goodnight, Johnboy.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello, MAC.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Good morning, Johnboy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Billy's on the prowl in broad daylight again.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

He has on that new camo and doesn't think anyone can see him. He's standing beside a powerpole now like he's hiding.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He has on that new camo and doesn't think anyone can see him. He's standing beside a powerpole now like he's hiding.



I told him, "Billy, I can still see you." Billy said, "Yeah, but I can't see you, Jeff C."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Lot of drive-by's today.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Where's erbody at?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Where's erbody at?



Evenin MAC......don't know, but they better not have been 
useful.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Showered here twice today.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Showered here twice today.



You go boy!!

Who da man? Jeff C da man!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

Billy's grounded !


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Billy was down at the WW, and I was down there, nobody else showed up. I had to leave afer Billy ran up a $74 Tab and then tipped the waitress $20 on my Debit card.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You go boy!!
> 
> Who da man? Jeff C da man!!!



Got last weeks and this weeks in the books.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy was down at the WW, and I was down there, nobody else showed up. I had to leave afer Billy ran up a $74 Tab and then tipped the waitress $20 on my Debit card.



I'd better go close my garage door, ain't no lock on that fridge door.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got last weeks and this weeks in the books.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Billy's grounded !



You put him in timeout?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd better go close my garage door, ain't no lock on that fridge door.



Billy said "you can't leave that door closed forever, Jeff C.".


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Backlasher82, hello.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy said "you can't leave that door closed forever, Jeff C.".



Saw him with a telescope once, lookin at me as I entered the code.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Backlasher82, hello.



Has Backlasher ever posted here, T.P.? He'd be a fine member of this exclusive club.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You put him in timeout?



No!  Electrically!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> No!  Electrically!



I pondered that briefly, especially after T.P. said he was hiding behind a power pole.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

UH Oh.....P-Nut is here!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Yall can run em off with the best of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Anybody seen that genius Sgt. at Arm today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall can run em off with the best of them.



We ran Pappy off for days before he posted, Boss.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

They always come back!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Come to find out that waitress down at the WW is splitting her tips with Billy. She might be wife # 5, or is it 6.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody seen that genius Sgt. at Arm today.



Who dat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> They always come back!



It's hard to deny uselessness!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Who dat?



That would be K


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody seen that genius Sgt. at Arm today.



He peeked in dis moanin, Boss. Think he ran oft cause he knew he was in for it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

There was a new waitress down there today and she told Billy to keep his hand off of her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

I ain't puttin no money on jugisland, Boss.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

pnunt is my stand facing west or east in the dove field?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> There was a new waitress down there today and she told Billy to keep his hand off of her.



Cain't take that boy nowhere, Boss.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

well, you know that jugisland is a relic. Relics are pretty useless except to look at anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Wonder if jugis ever went to the races doen there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> pnunt is my stand facing west or east in the dove field?



Evenin, Pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't take that boy nowhere, Boss.



What she don't know is it was kd sneaking a pinch in there, not Billy.

Shame shame kd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe jug will join us.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

jeffsey, we need to hold a vote on that avi of yours.  It is just creepy to me.  You must be one of those creepy a.. crackers.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

BTW... evening jeffsey.   and all other useless folk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> jeffsey, we need to hold a vote on that avi of yours.  It is just creepy to me.  You must be one of those creepy a.. crackers.



I will tell my Family how you feel about them, Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> What she don't know is it was kd sneaking a pinch in there, not Billy.
> 
> Shame shame kd.



Well I am a harmless old man.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

If I see them in a gated community, I may follow them to see what they are up to.  Tell them not to beat my head on the concrete. :lol


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well I am a harmless old man.



those waitresses catch on to you and you may be an armless old man.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> pnunt is my stand facing west or east in the dove field?



Into the sun Pappy. Into the sun.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

It rained a couple of times here today.  I was about completely worthless today.  I did load a mower on the trailer to carry to work tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> those waitresses catch on to you and you may be an armless old man.



That would be Billy.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I will tell my Family how you feel about them, Pappy.



 To be honest, Jeff C, they make me nervous too. I try to focus on your name and never look 'em in the eyes.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> UH Oh.....P-Nut is here!


Dats rite! Ky won't let me post no mrusic.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Into the sun Pappy. Into the sun.



I figured it.  You do know that means I have to shoot at the low flying birds, cause that is all I will be able to see.  And probably only the ones in your direction.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I was trying to think of something useful I did toady, but cant come up with much. I tried to count the cow but they hate it when you do that and keep moving in and out and confusing me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

anybody got a .32 or .36 blackpowder muzzle loader. I am looking for a squirrel gun.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I was trying to think of something useful I did toady, but cant come up with much. I tried to count the cow but they hate it when you do that and keep moving in and out and confusing me.



that and you have to take off your shoes. When you get them cow patties between your toes, it kinda fells yucky at first, then comforting in a stinky kind of way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> To be honest, Jeff C, they make me nervous too. I try to focus on your name and never look 'em in the eyes.



They love sloppy joes, T.P.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> pnunt is my stand facing west or east in the dove field?



Far right!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

When I take my shoes off the cows bare thier teeth and snarl at me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

http://now.msn.com/cow-falling-through-roof-injures-man-who-dies-waiting-for-treatment

glad this wasn't you Kd...


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> that and you have to take off your shoes. When you get them cow patties between your toes, it kinda fells yucky at first, then comforting in a stinky kind of way.



Billy has to get nekid to count to 21.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Far right!



but does right mean north, south, east or west?

I am trying to figure if I need my sun glasses, or a flashlight.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hay yall! I'm D runk.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

I reckon Billy is running the MB servers tonight. The forum clock says 8:59, but 3 of my clocks say it's 9:25. No wonder we get penalties for postin early. I think it's rigged


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy has to get nekid to count to 21.



Billy has to get nekkid to count to 16.  He use to could count to 21, but not any more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy has to get nekid to count to 21.



He's cheating then.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> but does right mean north, south, east or west?
> 
> I am trying to figure if I need my sun glasses, or a flashlight.



Your on one side of the field and 44 is on the other.
The way its lookin you won't need sunglasses.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Purty good crowd tonight.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

Saw where Billy when into the beekeeping business. Said that should pay good money baby sitting all those bees. He said business is buzzin.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I reckon Billy is running the MB servers tonight. The forum clock says 8:59, but 3 of my clocks say it's 9:25. No wonder we get penalties for postin early. I think it's rigged



Ive been tryin ta figure that out too!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Saw where Billy when into the beekeeping business. Said that should pay good money baby sitting all those bees. He said business is buzzin.



Pollination iz where its at!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Billy has to get nekkid to count to 16.  He use to could count to 21, but not any more.



Yes your rite! I forgot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

My forum clock is only off by 11 mins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> My forum clock is only off by 11 mins.



Make that 9 mins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Make that 9 mins.



Wait.....10 mins, nevermind.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait.....10 mins, nevermind.



Good try! Fixin the clock!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

I think we need something to get ky going tonite! Let me see what I can dig up.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

Lets give Billy some gas money and tell him KD wants his cows moved to another pasture.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Good try! Fixin the clock!



I quit while I was ahead.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Gotta feeling T.P. is up to somethin sneaky, y'all watch out!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

KD was trying to count cows today. That should make it a lot easier on him if we get Billy to move most of them to someone else's pasture.... We could have Billy take them to the sale barn and tell him KD is gonna give him 1/2 of what they bring for all his hard work.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

Speaking of which... where is ole ninjy britches at anyway?????


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta feeling T.P. is up to somethin sneaky, y'all watch out!



Nah, been washin' and feedin' time around here!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Pnut what did I tell you?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut what did I tell you?



Sir?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Saw Billy going in my woods with water cans and miracle grow. What is he up to now.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Speaking of which... where is ole ninjy britches at anyway?????



Bet he is setting a trap somewhere, Pappy.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Pnut is lissnen to that new age hipster mrusic.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Saw Billy going in my woods with water cans and miracle grow. What is he up to now.



Probably got sum tater's growing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nah, been washin' and feedin' time around here!



My bad....the forum clock is off.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Present, Pappy!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Wife was cleaning out the freezer today and found a bag of boiled peanuts,  they are 2012 vintage so I am fixing to dig in, yall dont pay no tention to the hulls.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wife was cleaning out the freezer today and found a bag of boiled peanuts,  they are 2012 vintage so I am fixing to dig in, yall dont pay no tention to the hulls.



Ummm. Gout city!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wife was cleaning out the freezer today and found a bag of boiled peanuts,  they are 2012 vintage so I am fixing to dig in, yall dont pay no tention to the hulls.



just throw them on the floor!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I will give them pnuts about a 6, but when you live in Kentucky they are better than nothing.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> just throw them on the floor!



I am going to do that Shakey and if the wife says anything about it I will tell her you said it was okay.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wife was cleaning out the freezer today and found a bag of boiled peanuts,  they are 2012 vintage so I am fixing to dig in, yall dont pay no tention to the hulls.



I'm going to have me some 2013's in couple of weeks!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 14, 2013)

Well since yall left me all alone. I guess I'll see yall Monday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm going to have me some 2013's in couple of weeks!



Me and Billy gonna come down there and get several tons of them. At night of course. Billy said peanuts were a lot better if you stole, uh got them at night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Well since yall left me all alone. I guess I'll see yall Monday.



Just stumbling around, P-nut.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

T is still around.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going to do that Shakey and if the wife says anything about it I will tell her you said it was okay.



Pm me, I will tell her it's cool!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Me and Billy gonna come down there and get several tons of them. At night of course. Billy said peanuts were a lot better if you stole, uh got them at night.



I wondered why I wake up and my maters and squash are gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Billy said he was going to change his name to William. That way maybe Jeff would not recognize him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

MAC is not very talkative tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Pm me, I will tell her it's cool!



She said to tell you this aint no Logan's Roadhouse.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy said he was going to change his name to William. That way maybe Jeff would not recognize him.



I saw Billy wearing 2 gloves the other day, almost didn recognize him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I wondered why I wake up and my maters and squash are gone.



All my Squash plants are dying.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

P-nut, that's how he counts to 21 when he is naked.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> All my Squash plants are dying.



mine too.  

I love me some boiled pnuts.  I was eating some of them store bought roasted one  now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> All my Squash plants are dying.



Mine too, got some type of blight/fungus


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Mac is tying one on tonight.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

store bought ain't near home roasted or boiled.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> mine too.
> 
> I love me some boiled pnuts.  I was eating some of them store bought roasted one  now.



I have been frying some of those that Pnut gave me and they are good. Pnut got some good peanuts.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

I need to go to bed, but I really ain't sleepy.    I was just working on mama's oven.  I ain't had a homemade biscuit in forever and she said it was cause her oven ain't working right.  

Now fixing an oven might make me useful, but I am looking at the practical side of maybe getting a biscuit tomorrow. Now if them 'maters would just ripen up.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

how you fry pnuts?  shell them first?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Doc my shoes are hurtin my feet what should I do?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> how you fry pnuts?  shell them first?



Pnut shelled them for me. Just get some oil hot in a pan and drop them in.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Doc my shoes are hurtin my feet what should I do?



Take your shoes off.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Doc my shoes are hurtin my feet what should I do?



Crocs wit socks! Ol man!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Take your shoes off.



I am barefoot already my wife keeps hitting my feet with my work boots. She is trying to get me up from the computer and pay some attention to her.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

I sure hear a lot about Pnut's nuts. He must have some nice ones.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> My forum clock is only off by 11 mins.





Jeff C. said:


> Make that 9 mins.





Jeff C. said:


> Wait.....10 mins, nevermind.





shakey gizzard said:


> Good try! Fixin the clock!





Jeff C. said:


> I quit while I was ahead.





Jeff C. said:


> My bad....the forum clock is off.



LOL, the last post I see is Pappy's at 10:09 and my wall clock says 10:30. 

Done rebooted everything here twice, my modems, and routers, took my network down and brought it back up and my dsl speeds are kicking. Every website I click is popping like crazy except this one....... 

Oh well, I need more sleep anyway. Y'all have fun.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am barefoot already my wife keeps hitting my feet with my work boots. She is trying to get me up from the computer and pay some attention to her.



You need to hide them better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> LOL, the last post I see is Pappy's at 10:09 and my wall clock says 10:30.
> 
> Done rebooted everything here twice, my modems, and routers, took my network down and brought it back up and my dsl speeds are kicking. Every website I click is popping like crazy except this one.......
> 
> Oh well, I need more sleep anyway. Y'all have fun.



Good night, Doc. I'm laggin, but near that bad.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> LOL, the last post I see is Pappy's at 10:09 and my wall clock says 10:30.
> 
> Done rebooted everything here twice, my modems, and routers, took my network down and brought it back up and my dsl speeds are kicking. Every website I click is popping like crazy except this one.......
> 
> Oh well, I need more sleep anyway. Y'all have fun.



You lost me at reboot, Doc.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Doc answered every question but mine, I think I paid him last time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Crocs wit socks! Ol man!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

If you hide them under the bed, you won't have those issues.  I can't believe you been married this long and don't know nuthin about hiding stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You lost me at reboot, Doc.



Think it means take your boot off, then put it back on.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Billy was out behind his house today with an old air compressor and about 10 donuts, said he was changing the air in his tires.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

well, I is gone.  early day tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> If you hide them under the bed, you won't have those issues.  I can't believe you been married this long and don't know nuthin about hiding stuff.



Problem is Pappy, it's always the last place you look when you find them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> If you hide them under the bed, you won't have those issues.  I can't believe you been married this long and don't know nuthin about hiding stuff.



Ow Ow, I am trying to hide them now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> well, I is gone.  early day tomorrow.



TC, Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Night Pappy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ow Ow, I am trying to hide them now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Night Eella Ray.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Wife just brought me a Kit Kat I guess she is trying to apologize. I love a Kit Kat bar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night Eella Ray.



T.P. go to bed too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wife just brought me a Kit Kat I guess she is trying to apologize. I love a Kit Kat bar.



Just had a Hershey Dark chocolate a while ago, wife hid the kit kats from me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

No T is still here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

rh dont even visit us anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Pappy could not go to sleep.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> T.P. go to bed too?



No, T.P. present and accounted for.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night Eella Ray.



Ella Ray is still up too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Did we meet our quota today T?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Billy just came by and showed me his rainproof lawnmower.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

We have a rare guest, I got his cover charge so he is good to go, treat him nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Not sleepy, but lower back is killing me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy just came by and showed me his rainproof lawnmower.



Sold all my lawn mowers when I retired. Weed eater too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sleepy, but lower back is killing me.



When you find a cure for that let me know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Should have drank more beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I will go trolling and see if I can stir something up somewhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> When you find a cure for that let me know.



Unconsciousness.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Should have drank more beer.



Me too only had 2 today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think I will go trolling and see if I can stir something up somewhere.



Think I will dilly dally too.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did we meet our quota today T?



KD, it was better than yesterday but still only sub-par.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Think I will have a nightcap though.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, it was better than yesterday but still only sub-par.



Do you want want me to work overtime. I will do it, but you will have to sign my time sheet.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do you want want me to work overtime. I will do it, but you will have to sign my time sheet.



No-sir, KD. Our production has dropped 56% and we have the same number of posters working the same number of hours we always have. You need to crack the whip and maybe even make an example of someone.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think I will go trolling and see if I can stir something up somewhere.





Jeff C. said:


> Think I will dilly dally too.



And y'all want overtime.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> No-sir, KD. Our production has dropped 56% and we have the same number of posters working the same number of hours we always have. You need to crack the whip and maybe even make an example of someone.



Uh maybe time off later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm doing my job.



Who Posted?
Total Posts: 714
User Name	Posts
KyDawg	161
Jeff C.	161
peanutman04	102
T.P.	88
Doc_5729	62
scott44	32
NE GA Pappy	24
oops1	18
kmckinnie	16
shakey gizzard	13
MAC2	13
Hankus	7
RUTTNBUCK	7
Hooked On Quack	6
SissyHunter	2
Bilge Rat LT 20	2


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess we dont get no OT Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I aint putting up with this for straight time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I guess we dont get no OT Jeff.



Sure could've used the xtra $$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I aint putting up with this for straight time.



Reckon we could get stock options?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I am going to bed or troll T done gone to sleep he wont know the difference and I will charge him for OT anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going to bed or troll T done gone to sleep he wont know the difference and I will charge him for OT anyway.



10-4 , Boss. T.P. is probably counting the $$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 , Boss. T.P. is probably counting the $$$.



I got some hid he dont know about.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 , Boss. T.P. is probably counting the $$$.



Janga-lang..Janga-lang..Janga-lang.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Uh oh


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

How do you erase post Jeff?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got some hid he dont know about.



And I thought we were a team.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe larrydean will post and help me out. Hope he dont work in management.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey, larrydean.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Hide the $$$ T.P., larrydean is here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey larrydean you a Bulldawg or a Central Yellow Jacket?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How do you erase post Jeff?



Go to EDIT, go to GO ADVANCED, highlight delete message, then click on Delete this message.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

larrydean is a Bulldog, there was not a central when he went to high school


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. is holding out on us, Boss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Pull up a stump, larrydean.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

My old home town is only about 28 miles from larrydean.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I think we are safe now T is down for the count this time Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I am ready for the dove shoot in Chula, we need one or two more shooters though Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I quail hunt every year down close to Coolidge.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Before I move to Kentucky I used to go down to T'ville a lot on the way to lake Iamonia and Mickosuckee.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a shooter  Not much hitter sometimes though


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Never been able to hit a dove Hank, maybe I didn't have enough aiming fluid.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Janga-lang..Janga-lang..Janga-lang.



Life


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

There was a huge turkey killed in Thomas county this year.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Never been able to hit a dove Hank, maybe I didn't have enough aiming fluid.



mine ain fer lack of lead volume I can garanteee


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Night Mr hank.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

There was some good fishing on the Oklochnee river too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

larry just aint gonna talk to us, that aint like a sowega boy, he must have moved down there from the north.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Slip how is the job going


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Hankus you still up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


>



You left yo eye drops here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You left yo eye drops here.



I put my extra hours in Jeff, maybe T wont be to mad tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

T.P. poked around in the PF, Boss. We gonna have to keep an eye on him. He'll mess around and be in trouble like foty fo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I put my extra hours in Jeff, maybe T wont be to mad tomorrow.



I see that, I held up my end of the bargain too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope we met his quota Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hope we met his quota Jeff.



Somebody's got to do the dirty work, Boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

I did my best to get larrydean to join us, I think he is a yankee transplant, aint nobody in South Georgia would not talk to us.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2013)

Well I am out Jeff see you tommorow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well I am out Jeff see you tommorow.



10-4, boss. Almost 300 posts for today, not too shabby.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm gone too.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Life



That was a good movie.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Night, KD. Night, Jeff C. No hard feelings about what I said tonight, I just know y'all boys are useless as can be and I'm just trying to bring out yalls full potential.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Billy just came by in that ol' truck and had a little Asian feller hogtied in the back. I asked what was going on and he said it was Hop Sing from Bonanza and he was gonna make him cook supper and clean his trailer. Said he had to hurry before Ben, Little Joe and Hoss found out.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey, K.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy just came by in that ol' truck and had a little Asian feller hogtied in the back. I asked what was going on and he said it was Hop Sing from Bonanza and he was gonna make him cook supper and clean his trailer. Said he had to hurry before Ben, Little Joe and Hoss found out.



Saw Billy with Basham today, said he is thinkin about gettin the DOJ to investigate us for civil rights violations against him.

He is printin up some wife beaters too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Billy bought him a pack of them forzen lizzard fillets, said when he opened them up to cook a live catfish jumped out an skeert him silly.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Billy does love some luminescent lizard legs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey  Boss


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

Me been feeling Bad.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

Me drank to much for lunch


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hair of the dog, K. Hair of the dog.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

lizard fillets??????


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey T.P. Which is it ? hair off a dawg or lizard parts!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey Pappy


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey Jeff


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey kmck


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey 0 guests


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey, KMc, Pappy, T.P., and Bossman.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Howdy K Howdy Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Afternoon Cheif.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey T when you see my time sheet, dont freak out about all the O.T. I had to work over Sunday night recruiting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

I just ate a purple tailed lizzard


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey T when you see my time sheet, dont freak out about all the O.T. I had to work over Sunday night recruiting.



I was also on the clock, at wally world picking us out some camo for the dove shoot. I got T.P. Errr the club a box of 3'' dove shells 410ga


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

The 3 of us are going to look sporty


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello, everbody! Thanks for the box of shells, K. I can...errr... I mean the club can use them. I hear one feller down there can pepper a doves head at 50 paces with a side by side 410.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Billy said he used a single shot 10 gauge with a 40" barrel. Siad he could knock the oxygen mask off them high birds.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

Howdy All....

I need some 3in 12ga mags in 7-1/2 shot.  Maybe I can hit one or two of them speedin devils.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Howdy All....
> 
> I need some 3in 12ga mags in 7-1/2 shot.  Maybe I can hit one or two of them speedin devils.



Well...... Go getem


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

The rules of the dove shoot are coming soon. Just a little heads-up Officers of the club get best spots. The boss picks 1st.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

Eeerrr... what I meant was I am sure the club needs some 12ga 3in 7-1/2 shot in case we have a guest at the dove shoot.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey T when you see my time sheet, dont freak out about all the O.T. I had to work over Sunday night recruiting.



K got me...I mean the club a new box of 410 bullets so I'm not mad anymore. I feel sorry for Pnut's dove population down there, though.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello, Pappy. 
Hello, K. 
Hello, Jeff C., 
Hello, Mr KD.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

I need... err... the club needs sum boolits.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> K got me...I mean the club a new box of 410 bullets so I'm not mad anymore. I feel sorry for Pnut's dove population down there, though.



 Extra beer money Firday night at the WW. I hope Owney aint down there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> K got me...I mean the club a new box of 410 bullets so I'm not mad anymore. I feel sorry for Pnut's dove population down there, though.



That not all. A camo chair with a cooler under it. More details later.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Extra beer money Firday night at the WW. I hope Owney aint down there.



Wooohooooo, I already feel a hangover comin' on for Sirday!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Eeerrr... what I meant was I am sure the club needs some 12ga 3in 7-1/2 shot in case we have a guest at the dove shoot.


Those things are higher than a giraffes back


NE GA Pappy said:


> I need... err... the club needs sum boolits.


I;ll see what I can find at yard sales for you.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

12gauge is about the only thing my local Wally world has in stock right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

The Sgt at Arm will have to stay near the gate and not let the GW in.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Billy said when he got older he wanted to live like they did in the wild west. Said he was gonna learn how to milk a cow, grow a tomato, how to can a green been and might even have a couple honey bees. Said he was kinda scared of the green beans though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

I gots a Ruger Redlabel 12 gauge I need to sell.. I ought to list it in the marketplace with an ad.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Billy called me today and said he had a hole in his Jeans and wanted to sew it up. Wanted to know if I could come by and help him thread his needle.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The Sgt at Arm will have to stay near the gate and not let the GW in.



GW????? I hope Pnut knows the GW down there. If he don't I ain't comin'.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy said when he got older he wanted to live like they did in the wild west. Said he was gonna learn how to milk a cow, grow a tomato, how to can a green been and might even have a couple honey bees. Said he was kinda scared of the green beans though.



its them peas that scare me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Cut my first okra today wife gonna fry it for supper.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> GW????? I hope Pnut knows the GW down there. If he don't I ain't comin'.



He knows the local, but you never know when one of them Feds will show up. K can handle them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Billy said when he was a kid his hero was that guy the fugitive was chasing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

Billy told me DB Cooper was his hero.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

D.B. Cooper livin' that good life nowadays.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

I already told them about the baited fields in Brooks County.
Old trick I use to gettem out the area.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> its them peas that scare me.



Pappy, Billy said he had some young kids and he didn't want them around any kind of vegetables. He said he was scared they'd try and stick it up their nose.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

put out some rock salt.  The evidence is gone with the first good rain.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

I guess he learned about that from me.  I told him about my son putting blackeye peas up his nose and having to go to the hospital with him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Billy siad he really hated okra cause it made him itch all over.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Where is K? He worries me when I can't see him.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

I just noticed I am all alone in here.  

I is skeered now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

K is back


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm here, Pappy. I got ur back.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> K is back



Pappy got scared and skeedaddled.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

Here I am T.P.
Sissy seen where you  had a date, I told her that date was to find a goodbaby sitter. Thats why little t.p. went along.....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

The feeling of lonliness was almost unbearable.  I gots to have people around. don't ever leave me in here alone.  

Sides that, who am I gonna talk too if ya'll leave?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Here I am T.P.
> Sissy seen where you  had a date, I told her that date was to find a goodbaby sitter. Thats why little t.p. went along.....



No date, K. Just went over to look at a dog. Please explain that to Sissy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

she look that bad TP?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> she look that bad TP?



Heck no, Pappy. But she got a nice dog. And that's why I was there. Little t.p. loves dogs.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I been left alone again....  I don't like it.

Ole Billy was down at the WW the other night. Said there was this girl up dancing on the table.  He said, Nice Legs.  She said, You think so?  Billy said, sure, most tables would have broken by then.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> No date, K. Just went over to look at a dog. Please explain that to Sissy.



Will do!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

Billy got caught peeing in the city pool today.  He said the live guard yelled so loud at him, he nearly fell in.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Billy said he sure does love a rusty nail in his whiskey. He said without the nail, you ain't liv'n.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Evenin KD. Doin aight?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Howdy oops, come on in and sit a spell.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

Just got back in the house from picking squash between showers.  I got 2 5 gallon buckets full.  I also got 2 ripe maters.  This is number 2 and 3 from the garden this year. I believe this is the latest I have had to get ripe maters.  I put the ripe one in the bottom of the bucket to surprise my wife.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Pappy, you're a reglar dang wild west cowboy!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm doing fine, oops. Thanks for asking.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Pappy, you're a reglar dang wild west cowboy!



huhh?  Whatcha mean?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> huhh?  Whatcha mean?



Dang raisin all her own vegetables and such. Next I bet you gonna tell me you shoot yer own meat. Probably don't even go to the grocery store, do ya?





I'm just gigglin' and cuttin' up about your post in the honeybee thread..


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Pappy probably renders his own Lard.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pappy probably renders his own Lard.



I have... but not anymore. Wife says it is too fattening so she uses Crisco.  I do enjoy making cracklins ever now and then though.

I am gonna make some sorghum syrup this fall if everything works out.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have... but not anymore. Wife says it is too fattening so she uses Crisco.  I do enjoy making cracklins ever now and then though.
> 
> I am gonna make some sorghum syrup this fall if everything works out.



I remember hog killing time with fondness. My Grandfather rendered lard and also make thier own soap, with lye and lard I think. I washed with it many times when I was a kid. I grew up around his farm. He farmed with mules up until about 1980. He never owned a tractor and raised the best garden in South Georgia.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

my garden is so growed up with weeds, it is hard to find the plants, much less the veggies. I was looking at my sweet taters. The runners must be 6 ft long on them. Watermelons 12 ft long.  Cukes have hundreds of blooms on them.  Green beans will be ready by middle of next week I would say.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

I remember one time we dressed 10 hogs in one day... one long, continuous day.... from can't see to can't see.  Lord, it makes me tired just thinking about it now.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Good times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

"Hey"


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello, "Jeff C.".


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

K is back. I was about to start calling the horspitals.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Think Scott has left forever. Guess we made him mad.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

h nt6 96gj myfd


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> K is back. I was about to start calling the horspitals.



He is Pararie Dogging.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Heff Jeff C, Billy said he past you today and you did not recognize him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Billy is mad at Jeff.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2013)

He is drunk


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Who made scott mad....? I bet it was Jeff C.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Who made scott mad....? I bet it was Jeff C.



He found out he is kin to Billy and dont like us picking on him.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> GW????? I hope Pnut knows the GW down there. If he don't I ain't comin'.



Oh yea I know the game warden! Matter of fact I have met all the surrounding county wardens as well, several times!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hay! Where yall at?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hay! Where yall at?



I lost my connection to GON, for about the third time today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

I am thinking about sueing Billy, saw where he and Basham have trademarked "USELESS."


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I am thinking about sueing Billy, saw where he and Basham have trademarked "USELESS."



What am I going to do with all these T shirts and caps I just had made?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello, Pnut. You gonna play us some of that country rap tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What am I going to do with all these T shirts and caps I just had made?



We could sell them to Billy for half off, Boss. Cut them half off.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Pnut. You gonna play us some of that country rap tonight?



Oh yea. Yall need some mrusic?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Pnut. You gonna play us some of that country rap tonight?



Now T, why would you go and do that?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

He was just kidding Pnut, just kidding.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

I was shooting the bull with my daughter, gotta take advantage of that every chance you get at her age.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

I need to go over to the PF and check on the thread I started over there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was shooting the bull with my daughter, gotta take advantage of that every chance you get at her age.



Time flies by Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Now Pnut is out there looking for mrusic.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Wonder if larrydean will show up tonight?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now T, why would you go and do that?



He's looking for Lyle Lovett right now.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I need to go over to the PF and check on the thread I started over there.



Some mighty angry folks down there. You sure did stir up a wasp nest.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He's looking for Lyle Lovett right now.



He dont even know who Hawkshaw Hawkins is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Some mighty angry folks down there. You sure did stir up a wasp nest.



Which one, T.P.? The verdict or did the Boss start a new one?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Which one, T.P.? The verdict or did the Boss start a new one?



I dont start but one a year down there, and I was only reporting the news.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Probably dont but me know who Hawkshaw Hawkins is.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Which one, T.P.? The verdict or did the Boss start a new one?



Actually there's only a couple angry folks down there, Jeff C... on the verdict thread. LoL.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Hope you happy T. I am trying to remember who taught Pnut how to post songs when I do it is going to be the Heaviest penalty in the history of Useless Billy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He's looking for Lyle Lovett right now.



Ain't nothing better'n than kickin back, sippin a beer and listen to LL!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Pnut is coming around, KD!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

MAC is here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont start but one a year down there, and I was only reporting the news.





T.P. said:


> Actually there's only a couple angry folks down there, Jeff C... on the verdict thread. LoL.



I spew my sentiments once in a blue moon down there.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you happy T. I am trying to remember who taught Pnut how to post songs when I do it is going to be the Heaviest penalty in the history of Useless Billy.



I ain't gonna say his name, KD, but his initials are JC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you happy T. I am trying to remember who taught Pnut how to post songs when I do it is going to be the Heaviest penalty in the history of Useless Billy.



Think it was T.P., Boss.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 15, 2013)

Here you go KY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I ain't gonna say his name, KD, but his initials are JC.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

10 kilzillion point penalty to Jeff C for reckless teaching of computer skills.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

What was the girls name from back in the early 80's. Kd...something?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What was the girls name from back in the early 80's. Kd...something?



Lang.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 10 kilzillion point penalty to Jeff C for reckless teaching of computer skills.



Cain't get more useless than that, Boss! I should get some type of exclusive, rare award.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Here you go KY.



Now that is country mrusic. Hawkshaw got killed in the plane crash with Patsy Kline and Cowboy Copas.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 10 kilzillion point penalty to Jeff C for reckless teaching of computer skills.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lang.



Yup. some just didn't hang around to long.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't get more useless than that, Boss! I should get some type of exclusive, rare award.



I would suggest you talk to T and try to get all the O.T. you can.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey T I been meaning to talk to you about a promotion. I am getting kinda old for this hourly stuff, I think it is about time you make me salaried.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I would suggest you talk to T and try to get all the O.T. you can.



Fixin to get me some brownie points, Boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

We got 3 Guest yall be nice.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 15, 2013)

K's back


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> He is drunk



well so mebbe I am


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Evening Hankus, have you been useless today?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey T I been meaning to talk to you about a promotion. I am getting kinda old for this hourly stuff, I think it is about time you make me salaried.



I like salaried men. Looooong hours and no overtime. You should be able to recruit all night long now.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was shooting the bull with my daughter, gotta take advantage of that every chance you get at her age.



got her the bell I requested yet


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I like salaried men. Looooong hours and no overtime. You should be able to recruit all night long now.



I learned that lesson a long time ago T. And the phone has a bad habit of ringing at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Hankus, have you been useless today?



nossir, took sis an BIL fishin after work


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> got her the bell I requested yet



No, and she sneaks up on me too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

lost my interwebz then boy wanted to clean one of my blackpowder rifles. We can't find the stupid nipple wrench for the #11 nipple.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

He is wanting to go shoot one of my "long rifles".  I think the boy has watched Jeremiah Johnson one to many times. lol


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Going to bed early got to go to Bowling Green in the morning for my every 3 month blood drawing.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm call it a nite yall! Yall sleep tite and  don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> nossir, took sis an BIL fishin after work



That is useful where are the Pics.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

I got a .50 cal Hawken.  Real Jeremiah Johnson type shooting right there.  It is a percussion, not flintlock.  I never had owned a flintlock cause I like my eyebrows just like they are.  Above my eyes, not laying on  the shooting bench.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> He is wanting to go shoot one of my "long rifles".  I think the boy has watched Jeremiah Johnson one to many times. lol



that ain a problem considerin what he could be peerin at


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Going to bed early got to go to Bowling Green in the morning for my every 3 month blood drawing.



why you go to the vampires every 3 months?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is useful where are the Pics.



I'll get em tomorrow, I was baiting her hooks an drinkin my beer.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> that ain a problem considerin what he could be peerin at



He says he is gonna be a "mountain man' and move to the mountains and live in the backwoods with his cousin Nathan.  Oh, the dreams and aspirations of the youth.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> why you go to the vampires every 3 months?



Stupid meds they have me on. Fixin to stop taking them completely.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> why you go to the vampires every 3 months?



cause they say so


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Stupid meds they have me on. Fixin to stop taking them completely.



and the docs all claim that bloodletting ended in the 17th century.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> He says he is gonna be a "mountain man' and move to the mountains and live in the backwoods with his cousin Nathan.  Oh, the dreams and aspirations of the youth.



wish I still had that total belief in things like youngins do


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> He says he is gonna be a "mountain man' and move to the mountains and live in the backwoods with his cousin Nathan.  Oh, the dreams and aspirations of the youth.



My roots run deep in those NE Georgia Hills and Mountains.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

He tells me he don't want to move to far from Mama though, cause he don't know how to cook to good. lol

I get tickled at this little man.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> and the docs all claim that bloodletting ended in the 17th century.



I been stuck more than a pin cushion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm call it a nite yall! Yall sleep tite and  don't let the bed bugs bite!



Later, P-nut, Hank.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

it is late... I gotta go in eary tomorrow. I am way behind.\

Night all.  God bless


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Night Jeff, not far behind you.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

Night Hank and Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

See all yall useless ones somtime tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> it is late... I gotta go in eary tomorrow. I am way behind.\
> 
> Night all.  God bless





KyDawg said:


> See all yall useless ones somtime tomorrow.



Nite, Pappy, and Boss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Reckon I'll log a couple million OT points while no one is watching.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Night Pnut, Hank, Pappy and KD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

This should be a breeze.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Erybody gone, Doc.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey, Jeff C. I bet Pnut would sing right along with that video..


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. still here, Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

well I spent the last hour and a half TRYING to fix a Windows 8 laptop for my niece's step daughter.  I've been a Windows fool for going on 20 years now and if that's the best Microsoft has to offer, I swear I'm buy a Mac and an iPad.:


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey TP


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hey, Jeff C. I bet Pnut would sing right along with that video..


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Doc, you been out awful late for a Sunday night haven't you?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey Chief.... how you doin bud?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



I bet he'll play it at the Chula shoot.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Doc, you been out awful late for a Sunday night haven't you?



a time or 3 I have....... but after Saturday nite, I stayed home last nite


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like Billy fixed the problems with the servers today


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> a time or 3 I have....... but after Saturday nite, I stayed home last nite



Is today not Sunday?


Edit... I just found a calender and it appears to be Monday.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

You know, we could blow this thread up and start a new one, that would really mess up the Boss's head


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Is today not Sunday?
> 
> 
> Edit... I just found a calender and it appears to be Monday.



Today is wenesday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Hey Chief.... how you doin bud?



Doin ok, Doc. How bout you?



T.P. said:


> I bet he'll play it at the Chula shoot.



Hope he doesn't perform it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Tomorrow is my Friday.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Doing OK I reckon. I see you got 10 kilzillion points today. Now me and TP will never catch you.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tomorrow is my Friday.



watcha frying?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Doing OK I reckon. I see you got 10 kilzillion points today. Now me and TP will never catch you.



I am top dog when it comes to penalty points, the Bossman likes me.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I am top dog when it comes to penalty points, the Bossman likes me.



I'd say. How much does that cost,, I mean how did you getso high in the standings?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Gonna see if I can't trade off a few for some club perks.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

TP, Billy came by the shop today, said he was spying Saturday night and had some good pictures he wanted to sell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I'd say. How much does that cost,, I mean how did you getso high in the standings?



Showed P-nut how to post mrusic videos.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna see if I can't trade off a few for some club perks.



Maybe pnut will trade up a few notches and you'll get a better seat at the dove shoot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Wonder id T.P. is still here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Maybe pnut will trade up a few notches and you'll get a better seat at the dove shoot.



Did you see my seat? Not sure I want to trade it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

I saw where pnut is head banging now. You think KMc had anything to do with that? Maybe some wild growing lef handed 'baccie or someting...


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder id T.P. is still here?



I think he fell out on his keyboard, or maybe he went to the PF again


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I am top dog when it comes to penalty points, the Bossman likes me.


Only as long as you keep the facepalms to a minimum!!........Gotta live up to your title!!.......Your yearly performance review is coming up soon!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I saw where pnut is head banging now. You think KMc had anything to do with that? Maybe some wild growing lef handed 'baccie or someting...



P-nut's coming out of his shell.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you see my seat? Not sure I want to trade it.



Saw that, but did you see pnuts? I ain't saying, just sayin'. That boy should fill up a truck between two fields


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

howdy Ruttinbuck, how's you Sir?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Only as long as you keep the facepalms to a minimum!!........Gotta live up to your title!!.......Your yearly performance review is coming up soon!!



I bout got these boys corralled, RUTT.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know if those Mods are followin me or you now Chief


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> P-nut's coming out of his shell.



That's good, but I think his wife will put him back in it in a day or 3.

Poor fellow stays in da dawg house......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I don't know if those Mods are followin me or you now Chief



Nah, they were some of the best  on this board. It was become a mod or else


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Doc, reckon I'm gonna call it a night.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah, they were some of the best  on this board. It was become a mod or else



J/K ......... I've never had any problems with any of them, former or present. And they've always answered my questions and PM's


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Doc, reckon I'm gonna call it a night.



me too Chief, I need to get outta here myself. Take care and y'all close this one early tomorrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> howdy Ruttinbuck, how's you Sir?


Evening Doc!!



Jeff C. said:


> I bout got these boys corralled, RUTT.


Keep up the good work, and there will be a little extra something in your paycheck next week



Doc_5729 said:


> I don't know if those Mods are followin me or you now Chief


Anytime Chief makes a post the Bat Signal lights up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> J/K ......... I've never had any problems with any of them, former or present. And they've always answered my questions and PM's



Same here. 

Take care, Doc. Someone will have to start a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Doc!!
> 
> Keep up the good work, and there will be a little extra something in your paycheck next week
> 
> Anytime Chief makes a post the Bat Signal lights up!!




Dang, my name is still in RED?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Billy just came by with that ol' truck rounded over with Twinkies. Said he wasn't taking any chances on them going out of business again.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello, Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Billy killed a cottonmouth in his neighbors trailer today. He said said it was almost 7 feet long.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy killed a cottonmouth in his neighbors trailer today. He said said it was almost 7 feet long.



He told me it had his neighbors pit bull half swallowed by the time he got there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

I been off the air again up here in Ky. Network just shutdown on me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He told me it had his neighbors pit bull half swallowed by the time he got there.



He said the neighbors were packing up and moving back out west. I think they were Indians.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sup fellas.. TP.. HAY. Billy's thinkin bout a career in singin/songwriting ... He's struggling with the guitar strummin.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

Howdy oops. Howdy K.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

This one bout gone fellows.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

Howdy K D & oops


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sup KD and Kmc


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2013)

How y'all tanight


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Sup fellas.. TP.. HAY. Billy's thinkin bout a career in singin/songwriting ... He's struggling with the guitar strummin.



That's what he said. He got him a set of drums now though cause they got a foot pedal.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Kinda a dead


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Hay, oops. Hay, KD. Hay, K.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2013)

If Def leopard can do it.. Billy said it aint no hill for a climber


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I want the last post up in hera


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Oops, you been to the hospital, tore anything up or got in any sort of trouble today?


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lock it down


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

Afternoon T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2013)

Billy lives.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I probably will this weekend .. Goin back to the beach . I sure hope I don't  but these things have a way of findin me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

My how the post fly.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2013)

You shoulda told me y'all were rawdawgin my mower prior to my purchase TP.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

Billy forever


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow


----------

